# Questions from a Hedgie Virgin



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello! I am new here, although I have been scouring the forum for info so much I feel like I know you!

I brought home 1.5 year old (formerly known as Pocket) Snork? Wocket? Socket? Sprocket? (my boyfriend is a mechanic) last night and we seem to be doing well but I have a few questions. I apologize in advance: I am sure you've answered these 2000 times but, if I DID see an answer I need, I can no longer find it. <sigh>

So, he came with his own cage and heat lamp, wheel, food/dishes/water bottle, litter box, Snak Shack log to sleep in. The wheel needs to be replaced (wire mesh - yegads!); he seems to prefer the dish for water; he LOVES and uses his litter box but his litter is no-name and very dusty; he has been sleeping under my t-shirt. His food is crazy high in protein/fat & low in fibre.

Now, when I make these changes, can I do them all at once? I will phase in Grape Nuts, then a better cat food; I gave him a couple mealies and bites of veggies to try; I will buy a wheel today; will also buy new litter...but...just how much can I do all at once? He seems to be adjusting well: slept last evening and night and hissed like crazy every time I dared move or glanced in his direction. He has been exploring then napping since 7 (it's 10 now). His curiousity seems to quickly quelch his terror.

So...specifically:
- can I swap wheels today?
- can I give him new toys to try (dig box)?
- his previous owner left food out all the time - I plan to put him on a 'schedule' (loosely) & feed him at 7am (that's when he went looking for food this AM) and at 7PM? But just enough for each meal.
- he loves to roll in his litter - lolls around in there a LOT - is this more or less normal?
- the heat lamp is very bright - does it have to be on 24/7?
- if our very warm apartment stays at 80 degrees, can we forgo the heat lamp?
- I am using one of those digital thermometers that have a thingy outside and tell you both in/outdoor temps - is that good enough, if I have the unit just above his cage?
- his bedding is some sort of shredded paper bedding called Carefresh Pet Bedding. I want to switch to fleece. Can I do this in a week or so?
- when he awakes (every half hour or so) and explores, I have been going over and talking to him or just sitting near him. Can I continue this or should I wait a couple days?

Those are my questions for today. Another list will follow, I'm sure.
Many thanks in advance!!!

C:
ETA: There is a salt wheel attached to his cage. He doesn't seem to have used it. I haven't heard that Hedgies need salt wheels?! Should I remove it?


----------



## RWatkins (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm kind of new to the whole thing to. I got Snooki 2 weeks ago. I'm sure more experienced will chime in shortly. Welcome though!

1. Swap the wheel ASAP. Wire mesh hurts feet and takes off toenails. Larry sells a Carolina Storm Wheel that Snook might be getting for Christmas. Right now we have a comfort wheel which she uses nightly. You definitely need to change that today though. Don't wanna hurt him.

2. We gave Snook a dig box as soon as she got home and she LOVES it. She sleeps and plays in it all day long. We started with a kleenex box, and switched to a Shoe box over the weekend (more digging)

3. I started like that and realized Snook eat when she wants. Yours might be different. I put about 2 Tbl spoons in each night (shes only 8 weeks so she eats a lot), and there is usually a couple kibbles left over. If there is anything left before I go to bed, I dump it out, rinse and dry her bowl, and refill it.

4. Snook loved playing in her litter (we used Yesterday's News at the recommendation of a lot of people on here). Unfortunately she ate it. We have stopped using litter and I started making Fleece "potty pads". Someone else will be able to help you a little more with that.

5. Hedgies should have about 12/12 of light and dark. To provide heat most use a CHE (Ceramic Heat Emitter). I purchased my entire heating setup for about 100$. That included the Lamp, the CHE, the thermostat (to control temperature), and Chloroplast for walls to hold in the heat.

6. I keep Snooks cage about 78 degrees and she likes it. I think that is the ideal temp. If her cage is ALWAYS a constant temp, you should be fine. But I recommend some digital thermometers to monitor it (ones that record the hi and low are good).

7. Heat always rises. It will be warmer at the top of the cage than at the bottom. On the flip side, if you have the heat lamp on top of the cage, it will be hotter directly below the light. You should try to position them inside near the bottom, but not where hedgie can get to them.

I made a post here viewtopic.php?f=8&t=7950 with Snooki's entire set up. This might answer some of your questions.

8. I made the switch to fleece over night and she was very happy. Some other members commented on the bedding I had prior (litter provided by breeder) and said it may be hurting her feet.

9. I don't see why not. You want him to bond with you. When we brought home Snooki, we left her for a couple of hours, then talked to her, and handled her after about 5 minutes of talking. Now, whenever we want some time with her, we wake her up and talk to her until she is walking around, and she is more than happy to play.

One last note. Food is not something you want to switch immediately and I believe nuts arn't good for them. We are in the process of switching Snooki from Spikes Delight for babies to Blue Buffalo weight control (great cat food). 30% protein, 9% fat, and 8% fiber I believe.

I hope this answers a lot of your questions. Some of this is knowledge I have picked up on in books and with my own little experience, but a lot if this is stuff that the amazing members on this site have contributed. You have come to the right place for hedgie info, and I trust everyone on here implicitly. If any of my info is wrong, someone please correct me.


----------



## RWatkins (Oct 26, 2010)

didn't see the last part, but I don't know what a salt wheel is. Snooki doesn't have one.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

RWatkins covered most of it. Definitely get a new wheel, a 12 inch Comfort Wheel or a large Flying Saucer, those two are the only safe commerically sold wheels that hedgehogs can use. I highly recommend the Carolina Storm Wheel built by LarryT, especially if you look at a comfort wheel. His wheels are quiet and easy to clean, the comfort wheel is difficult to clean and can be very noisy.

If the apartment doesn't get overly cold, then for now forget the heat lamp. 73'F to 78'F is the recommended range of temperatures, and you want to try and keep a steady temp, going from 73 up to 80 and back down all the time can possibly cause an Upper Respitory Infection. Like RW said, they need 12 hours of light from a regular lamp, either the room or most setup a personal one on the cage that's hooked up to a timer, and then darkness at night, dim light when you're playing with him, but many like close to total darkness (and some utter total darkness) during their own time.

The bedding you can switch right off, I'd switch it while also making a dig box, many hogs enjoy digging so he might miss the fact he can't burrow around in the carefresh, so if you switch the bedding, also add in a dig box, then he's got a place to rummage around in.

As for handling him, it depends on the hog, some are very shy and timid about changing homes, others could careless about it, main thing to watch for is green poop, which is a sign of stress and an upset stomach. If he's not pooping green, then he's fine. If you don't want to handle him just yet, continue to sit near him and talk to him, it gets him use to you.

Oh, food, as RW said, do not switch it off the bat, check out the recommended cat food list here and pick a bag and add say 5 pieces of kibble the first night. Then check to see how his poop looks the next day. They can get an upset stomach from a sudden food switch, so you slowly add in the new food while slowly removing the old stuff, most go for a mix of 3 different kinds.

Besides that sounds like everything is going fine, I'd remove the salt wheel, I've never heard of anyone using one with hedgehogs nor could I find anything on the internet of anyone using them, seems to be a thing for hamsters, rats and rabbits, it could very well not be so good for him, hogs can be thirsty little guys and adding in something salt would just enhance that.

But welcome to HHC, its indeed the best place for hedgehog information. Enjoy your new guy and don't hesitate on asking questions.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi and congratulations. Salt wheels should not be used. Food should be free fed, meaning there should be food in his dish at all times, there's no reason to limit food.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC & congrats on your new hedgie!
everything else was covered very well.


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

Just my opinion but I would get rid of the Snak Shack log, they tend to harbor mites. As thats how my hedgehog got them. Thats about it


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

kelybely, you're right about the Snak Shack log, they are impossible to clean and can harbour mites. A plastic igloo or blankets would be a much better choice.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you all SO much! This forum is awesome!!

I have removed the salt wheel; new Comfort Wheel is coming today; Snorf will wake up to fleece blankets for bedding; he seems to prefer sleeping in my toque to anything. :roll: I will get new litter to day, too. The surrent stuff is awful for dust.

The pet store here sells Sunseed Hedgie food. I plan to mix it in with his cat food and slowly wean in a better cat food. He doesn't seem to be eating the pellets, anyway. I put out 2 tbsp every night and just leave it. He seems to still prefer the water dish to the bottle, so I took down the bottle.

My Snack Shak is made out of alfalfa and honey - will it still harbor mites?

Thanks, again for your help. He seems to be adjusting well: did about 4 hours on his wheel last night.


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

Yep the Snack Shack will still harbor mites.


----------



## RWatkins (Oct 26, 2010)

What kind of food is he currently eating? From most of the forums on here, Sunseed seems to be the junkiest of the junk as far as hedgie food goes. Start mixing his regular food with high quality cat food (There is a list under "Diet and Nutrition" of good cat foods, I use Blue Buffalo Weight Control) and ween him right into good food.

Congrats on the swift actions of getting an appropriate wheel, and fixing the other dangers.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I used to have something similar to the Snack Shack (same ingredients, different brand name) and it began to get soggy with urine after a while, and was very gross and disgusting. I recommend using pvc.


----------

